# 23rd Annual Dr. Ed Rizzolo Fly Tying Festival, Sat. Feb. 7, 2015



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

23rd Annual Dr. Ed Rizzolo Fly Tying Festival
Hosted By the Texas FlyFishers

Fly tying for everyoneâ€¦expert, novice or the beginner
Mark your calendar for Saturday, February 7th, 2015 and make plans to attend the Texas FlyFishers 23rd Annual Dr. Ed Rizzolo Fly Tying Festival. Enjoy a unique opportunity to sit beside and learn from some of the most talented fly tyers in the country. Bring along your family and introduce them to the lifelong, fulfilling pastime of fly fishing and fly tying. 
_This yearâ€™s special guest is _Drew Chicone, author, fly designer, photographer, instructor, lecturer and materials expert, Drewâ€™s passion for teaching the art of fly tying has inspired 5 books including â€œFeather Brain- Developing, Testing and Improving Saltwater Fly Patternsâ€.

_Also featuring many of the finest fly tyers from Texas and surrounding states._
Â· Simultaneous fly tying demonstrations throughout the day. Learn how to tie that special cold, warm or saltwater pattern from the expert tyers on hand
Â· Six, 1 Hour Classroom Demonstrations with closed circuit video for viewing tying techniques up close
Â· Beginners Fly Tying Table â€" If you havenâ€™t tied a fly before, well, here is your chance!
_When:_ Saturday, February 7th, 2015 from 8:30 am to 4:30 pm.
_Where:_ Bethany Christian Church, 3223 Westheimer Rd., Houston, TX between Buffalo Speedway and Kirby Drive. 
_Admission:_ Adults: $10.00 each; Family- $14.00, Seniors (62 & up): $8.00, Under 18: $5.00
_Lunch _will be served and tickets can be purchased at the door. 

_Directions:_ Traveling South on the Southwest Freeway / US 59: Exit Kirby Drive (right) and go North appx. 7/10th mile to Westheimer Road. Turn Left and go appx. 3/10th mile and the Bethany Christian Church, 3223 Westheimer Rd., will be on your left. 
_Directions:_ Traveling North on the Southwest Freeway / US 59: Exit Kirby Drive and go North (left), under the overpass, appx. 7/10th mile to Westheimer Road. Turn Left and go appx. 3/10th mile and the Bethany Christian Church, 3223 Westheimer Rd., will be on your left.
For additional information about the Fly Tying Festival or, the Texas FlyFishers, visit our website at www.texasflyfishers.org

The Texas FlyFishers is a 501 (c)(3) Organization and a member of the Texas Council of the International Federation of Fly Fishers.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Also, if any of you would like to join us as a tyer, shoot me a PM and I'll get the information right out to you. 

Thanks, Chris


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

*The 23rd Annual Dr. Ed Rizzolo Fly Tying Festival*​ *Saturday, February 7, 2015*​ ​ *Featured Presenter Schedule*​ ​ 9:00 am​ Joe DeForke​ â€œFly Fishing West Bay, My Wayâ€​ ​ 10:00 am​ Drew Chicone​ â€œDeveloping, Testing & Improving Saltwater Patternsâ€​ ​ 11:00 am​ Kevin Hutchison​ â€œTying Durable / Practical Hill County Fliesâ€​ ​ 12:00 pm​ Capt. Steve Soule​ Saltwater Casting ​ (Held Outside)​ ​ 1:00 pm​ Mike George​ â€œTaking the Mystery out of Deer Hairâ€​ ​ 2:00 pm​ Drew Chicone​ â€œBetter Baitfish Constructionâ€​ ​ _Schedule subject to change without notice_​


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks for putting on such a great event guys. I never had any experiences with TFF, but was able to stop by for awhile in the morning. Really cool stuff going on. Learned a few new patterns and got to hear some great info during the seminars.


----------

